# Pimple-like bump under bun's eye



## CB Millicent (Sep 16, 2011)

Edit: I meant the bump is under her EYE, not nose! 

I was holding my bun tonight and found a small, pimple-like bump about an inch under her left eye. I had a hard time visualizing it due to all her fur, but saw that it's white and hard. It doesn't seem to bother her. 

She does go outside during the day when I'm home (and she has a door she can use when she wants to come in). We live in a cooler climate (it's been in the 60's) and generally don't have trouble with insects, although we have a few. 

Could this be a pimple? Abscess? Bot fly? I tried looking things up online and got a bit overwhelmed. 

I'm going to call the vet first thing in the morning and try to get her in.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2011)

Try checking the other side and see if there's one just like it there. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## CB Millicent (Sep 16, 2011)

She's back in the cage now but I didn't think I felt one on the other side. Could it be something normal? I don't recall feeling this before. I'm kinda freaked out. I love this bun!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 16, 2011)

They have two natural little bumps, one on each side of their faces, I think between the whiskers and the eye. 

In all probability, that's all it is. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## CB Millicent (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope I'm just paranoid.  Do those bumps ever get swollen? What are they? 

Vet doesn't have openings today, so I'm taking her in tomorrow morning. I couldn't catch her this morning after I opened the cage to check on her other side. I'll have to grab her at bun nap time.


----------



## CB Millicent (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, I AM AN IDIOT!!!

I finally caught CinnaBun and she does, indeed, have another identical bump on the other side of her face! LOL!

And so does her husbun, Rodger!

Whew. I feel like a fool, but thanks for educating me!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not foolish or silly to check your bun and to worry about what might be abnormal. Thankfully, this forum is a great help in heading off unnecessary vet bills.


----------



## annabelle00 (May 30, 2013)

Hi
Old thread..I know...but what are those?...I just noticed them and was a bit worried.


----------



## sparkly (May 30, 2013)

i'm so glad it was all ok.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2013)

My Tony has gotten these before. They are called meibomian cysts. Tony's cleared up with cipro drops, but they can get pretty bad.
Warning: quite gross
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Disorder/Meib/Meib_en.htm


----------

